# Post your FS bikepackers



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Keep banging my head on the inevitable wall- why buy a nice hardtail frame, spend hundreds to have couplers welded in so I can take it anywhere I need to... when there's a full sus frame sitting around that could be readily adapted which would give me something more suitable for offroad? 

I've seen a couple out there, what're you rolling?


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

im in the same boat, working on my set up now. Ill post once finished!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm using my Cruz Blur TRc for everything. Can't afford a task specific ride for all the things I'm into.

On a recent 2 day 150 mile jaunt of single tracks, jeep roads and long hike-a-bike stretches I was significantly faster than similarly fit single speeders on Karate Monkeys and other Surly 29'er offerings. So as long as my complicated suspension linkage and sensitive hydraulics work I get more naps and arrive less exhausted


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> I'm using my Cruz Blur TRc for everything. Can't afford a task specific ride for all the things I'm into.
> 
> On a recent 2 day 150 mile jaunt of single tracks, jeep roads and long hike-a-bike stretches I was significantly faster than similarly fit single speeders on Karate Monkeys and other Surly 29'er offerings. So as long as my complicated suspension linkage and sensitive hydraulics work I get more naps and arrive less exhausted


how heavy was your handle bar bag, you notice it on the decent? on the uphill did you notice more bob then normal b/c of the FS?


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

I left the suspension with the same setting as unloaded and still had the firm and efficient pedaling platform I'm used to from VPP. On this bike I regularly ride 10 miles of pavement one way to our closest trails without feeling bobbing or squatting or other rear suspension feedback. It just works.

The handlebars were supporting two Mountain Feedbags full of snacks, map, electronics, plus the big roll strapped forward of the bars with Thermarest, sleepingbag, groundcloth and bivy-tarp. No steering issues besides some drift on one paved high speed descent through a hairpin. Also had to get used to not being able to see my front tire in technical terrain.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

byknuts said:


> Keep banging my head on the inevitable wall- why buy a nice hardtail frame, spend hundreds to have couplers welded in so I can take it anywhere I need to... when there's a full sus frame sitting around that could be readily adapted which would give me something more suitable for offroad?
> 
> I've seen a couple out there, what're you rolling?


Are you talking about taking the bike apart to put it in a travel case?


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> I left the suspension with the same setting as unloaded and still had the firm and efficient pedaling platform I'm used to from VPP. On this bike I regularly ride 10 miles of pavement one way to our closest trails without feeling bobbing or squatting or other rear suspension feedback. It just works.
> 
> The handlebars were supporting two Mountain Feedbags full of snacks, map, electronics, plus the big roll strapped forward of the bars with Thermarest, sleepingbag, groundcloth and bivy-tarp. No steering issues besides some drift on one paved high speed descent through a hairpin. Also had to get used to not being able to see my front tire in technical terrain.
> 
> ...


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Fitted out for a couple of days of Summer camping.










Fitted out for a couple of weeks, sleeping under a fly .










Fitted out for a couple of months, without the need for resupplying and expecting all weather conditions. There isn't any where to adequately resupply, for very long distances, on remote trails, like Australia's Bicentennial National Trail. The trailer allows me to take my time. The trailer can carry 30kg (I eat well) and on the beam rack, I only carry light stuff in the panniers, like a sleeping bag and clothes, at a max of 6-8kg.










I hadn't intend touring off-road with the 2010 Anthem X3, when I bought it. The bike was bought as a light weight run-around for hilly fire trails and rural lanes. I thought that it would be heavy on the maintenance and too fragile for extended touring off-road hauling weight, but the bike has been as strong as any bike that I've owned. Hauling the trailer has mattered nought to the frame and the Maestro linkages, surprisingly. The Maestro suspension has remained as firm and as true as the day that I bought the bike. The only changes that I've made to the bike, have been replacing the spd pedals with combination spd/platforms and fitting bar ends.

Warren.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

hey saddleup- yup, being able to fit it into a normal sized case requires either a breakdown bike like a ritchey (who don't make breakaway mtb's anymore for some reason), or an ibis tranny, or something with couplers added. 
I'm not big on the idea of a touring specific frame (like the new LHT deluxe) because the touring is only to get me where the fun parts are. 

plan so far is my heckler, custom framebags, I think the talas fork will go back on instead of the dorado sc, annnnnd that's about it really.
debating tossing the alfine in, I like the idea, but not sure because not only can I not really fix it myself, but I don't know how I'd bodge it into a ss if I needed to.


----------



## emat (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Warren, you're setups are fantastic and the ExtraWheel is definitely on my list of needs. What are you using in that last picture to hold the panniers over the rear wheel of your Giant?


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

byknuts said:


> I'm not big on the idea of a touring specific frame (like the new LHT deluxe) because the touring is only to get me where the fun parts are.


byknuts, G'day. That's pretty much my attitude too. It is good to be able to set up camp, dump the weight and go exploring.



emat said:


> ... the ExtraWheel is definitely on my list of needs. What are you using in that last picture to hold the panniers over the rear wheel of your Giant?


Emat, G'day.

The Extrawheel Voyager Solo with the wheel and the Vaude Roadmaster rear panniers is about 5.5kg, all up.

It is the Topeak Beam Rack MTX A-Type with the Topeak Dual Side Frames. The Beam rack has a recommended maximum load of only 8 kg. The beam rack needs to be installed very tightly, so that it doesn't shift when cornering.










The little bag in front of the seat post, was a ridiculous purchase. It soon got the bullet.

Warren.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

She&I said:


>


WOAH! is that and adjustable seat post????? Reverb??? wouldn't that scratch the Stanton!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Right on, neil–it's a joy.

Specialized Blacklite. It works going down; needs a little help going up with the bag on it. I didn't notice any undue wear on it.

I was unsure on that ride what kind of tech terrain I'd be finding on this ride, and planned other riding on this particular trip, so I left the dropper on it. Worked out well.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

She&I said:


> Right on, neil-it's a joy.
> 
> Specialized Blacklite. It works going down; needs a little help going up with the bag on it. I didn't notice any undue wear on it.
> 
> ...


I have a reverb and was considering it? what type of saddle bag is that??


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

neil.beltchenko said:


> I have a reverb and was considering it? what type of saddle bag is that??


It's a medium-sized bag made by Carousel which I purchased through Adventure Cycling's Cyclosource catalog. I notice it's not available from them anymore. I did see Revelate's, which I would put my money on any day (in fact I got the Carousel b/c, at that time, the Revelate was backordered). The seat post straps on the Revelate bag look like they might be better suited for a dropper post. On mine I have to leave the bottom of the big Velcro flap loose so the fatter part of the post can slide up into it. My guess is my Blacklite post would would work both down and up if I left the Relevate top strap tight and the bottom nice and loose (or secured out of the way entirely). I think it's possible the Revelate two-strap design had this in mind.

Cyclosource: Revelate Viscasha


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

Warren...thats an awesome set up mate! I have a 2009 anthem and had not thought about using it to tour with, but after owning it for a while now was thinking about it, and after seeing what you have done with your bike I am sold! Thanks!


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll post mine up here in a few days, as soon as I get all the gear together and take some pics. 

I've got a GF SuperFly 100 with a Revelate Sling, Pika seat bag, jerrycan and a Performance Bike gas tank. I'll be using a CamelBak Mule for the backpack. Looking forward to my 3 day adventure in June.

-Tom


----------



## emat (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Warren. That's some clever racking. Arkel makes a seatpost rack that I believe solves the potential problem of side-side sway in that it also attaches to the saddle rails. Although the recommended max load is only 6kg, a little less than the Topeak.

Eric


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

@ jan_nikolajsen - what is that bag on your top tube?


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is my setup. Just missing the Fuel Tank. I'll be getting the cheapo one from Performance (https://media.performancebike.com/images/performance/products/medium/20-4690-BLK-ANGLE.jpg) as with my stem setup, there isn't the room for the Revelate one.










Sling + REI Dry bag for the handlebar
Revalate Pika for the seat bag
Jerrycan for the seat tube/seat post junction

I'm having 2nd thoughts about using that Pika seat bag on the carbon seat post. Thinking about going back to aluminium :lol:

-Tom


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Homemade! See here.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

I've made quite a few frame bags now but here's my most recent. The capacity is noticeably smaller on my Remedy compared to my Fargo and Chili Con Crosso due to the monster tubes, generous standover clearance and the rear shock. Still usuable space though. I think I'm going to remake the bag 3.5" wide rather than 2.5" for more capacity and make it an inch closer to the shock. I wanted a decent amount of space between the bag and the shock so I can still reach for pro-pedal but I think i was a bit too cautious. I have a Thomson Elite post that I swap out so I can use my Revelate tail bag and I have my own DIY Top tube bag / handlebar sling and use a Wingnut Hyper 3.0





































Borrow the rest of the bags from my CX Bike:


----------



## zkid09 (May 2, 2012)

really like those bags sergeant.. how long does it take to make them??
interested in selling one?? lol


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

zkid09 said:


> really like those bags sergeant.. how long does it take to make them??
> interested in selling one?? lol


Thanks! Time really varies. Surprisingly the top tube bags take the most amount of time for me. As for frame bags? They vary. If you're just doing a straight frame bag with no grosgrain, no additional pockets, etc. etc. it could take a few hours. The more details, the more time.

It took me maybe 4 or 5 frame bags before I was was really satisfied with the quality and fit. When I added up the cost of the fabric, zippers, velcro, etc. I realized that I spent more money to get one really nice bag (and 4 mediocre ones that I won't use) than I would if I just ordered one straight from Porcelain Rocket or the like. That's the catch with DIY. By the time your skills up to a level where you're making some nice stuff you've invested quite a bit of money and a serious amount of time. BUT if you enjoy the process like I do, it's worth it.

Sell one? I would --I have quite a bit of leftover X-pac. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Here is my FS Bikepacker at it's finest moment Sunday morning. A bit beat and such, but ready for another adventure with some new tires, brake pads, cleaning and love.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

dream4est said:


> Here is my FS Bikepacker at it's finest moment Sunday morning. A bit beat and such, but ready for another adventure with some new tires, brake pads, cleaning and love.


In case anyone missed it, Mark just finished the AZT750 on that bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

Finished Kit ready to roll. Yes, this is a 160mm travel bike but after owning a Pivot 429, Canzo 29, Rip9, El Mariachi, Fargo, La Cruz, Air9 and others this is the bike I have kept.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Those are nice-looking bags sarge. I have a bit of thread injector experience so I'd like to make use of it to make some bags. My current bike has negligible space for a frame bag, but I'd like to do a seatpost bag and a top tube bag. Do you do anything special for the handlebar bag? Most of the ones I see in pics really just look like stuff bags.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> Those are nice-looking bags sarge. I have a bit of thread injector experience so I'd like to make use of it to make some bags. My current bike has negligible space for a frame bag, but I'd like to do a seatpost bag and a top tube bag. Do you do anything special for the handlebar bag? Most of the ones I see in pics really just look like stuff bags.


Thanks! For the handlebar I made a roll top compression bag to hold my air mattress/mummy bag or top quit/underquilt.

The other bag was made to match the dimensions of the bag I store my hammock/tarp setup in. The straps from this bag go around the handlebars and compression sack. You can't really tell from the photos but there is another loop there keeping the smaller bag from rotating forward. Pictures probably illustrate this better:

Hope it helps! Goodluck and post photos!


----------



## docsurf (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the Freeload rack for panniers. I've used it on my FS as well as rigs which don't have the typical rack mounting points...come to think of it I've used it instead of my trusted Surly Nice rack. Did I mention I'm a big fan of them?
Doc


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

*BUmp*

Subscribed.

Great looking rigs here. I have been looking at different styles of bike (hard tail with front suspension and Jones w/fat front) for bike packing and bad weather. This thread has me thinking I should forget about that. Spend the money on some bags for the FS bike and lightweight gear.

Cheers.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Both of my bike are setup for packing, different terrain of course. 
They are both 150mm plus FS bikes. No way would I go back to a HT.

2004 Azonic my everyday ride.









'Work in progress; Converting an old gravity machine to a shuttle singletrack overnighter.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's mine, I don't know if the pic will work.
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/430737_10151358698665463_1430100474_n.jpg


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

orion_134 said:


> Here's mine, I don't know if the pic will work.
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/430737_10151358698665463_1430100474_n.jpg


Nice. Is that a custom/DIY frame bag?


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Both of my bike are setup for packing, different terrain of course.
> They are both 150mm plus FS bikes. No way would I go back to a HT.
> 
> 2004 Azonic my everyday ride.
> ...


Dam flickr account. Move a few things around and you get this all over the forum.

Updated photos hopefully these will stay.










Same bags different bike










Typical bike packing trip for me. Hit the link click slide show.

Glenwood Canyon Bike Path Overnite - a set on Flickr


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

Day 3 of the Coconino 250 route


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

fleetwood said:


> Nice. Is that a custom/DIY frame bag?


Yes, made by a bag-ninja in Cali.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Tent, tools and spares in seatpack, stove pots, mug, fuel, condiments, some food and 1L water bladder in frame bag.


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

My Motobecane FS on the Colorado Trail


----------



## acefaser (Nov 2, 2010)

Not the best pic. 
Should have similar setup for the Colorado Trail Race.


----------



## kai_ski (Apr 24, 2013)

bigworm520 said:


>


Is that a rip9? Where did you get your frame bag?


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

2011 Tallboy. Have a mix of Phantom Design and revelate gear bags. Love the setup!


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

kai_ski said:


> Is that a rip9? Where did you get your frame bag?


It is not a RIP its a JET but funny thing is that JET frame cracked after less then a year. I am now BPing on a RIP9. Frame bag still works on the RIP as well got them here Cleaveland Mountaineering
Though I do miss the JET I really liked it. It just couldn't handle the rocky conditions here in Tucson with my fata$$ bouncing around on it. Poor thing tried its hardest though.


----------



## kai_ski (Apr 24, 2013)

bigworm520 said:


> It is not a RIP its a JET but funny thing is that JET frame cracked after less then a year. I am now BPing on a RIP9. Frame bag still works on the RIP as well got them here Cleaveland Mountaineering
> Though I do miss the JET I really liked it. It just couldn't handle the rocky conditions here in Tucson with my fata$$ bouncing around on it. Poor thing tried its hardest though.


That's cool. I'm really enjoying my RIP. I ended up going the Porcelain Rocket route, and I'm happy with it.


----------

